# High build finish paint?



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

For example, SW's preprite is a high build primer and is designed to hide small imperfections better than a standard primer. And I've used a few others on the market with similar results. But I've never seen or heard of a high build finish paint. Even with multiple coats, most paint doesn't seem to be designed to "hide".


So, we've all heard of high build primer, but is there such a thing as a high build finish paint?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

< cue cricket sounds >

Crickets (all): chirp.....chirp....chirp....


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

Well, Duration has a dry mil of 2.8 compared Super Paint 1.4 or el' cheapo Home Depot .08-.10

Elastomeric drys to 8-12mils.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

I think vinyl based interior paint might be pretty hi build...

But I've used elastomeric 50/50 with A200 over plastered walls to slow up the crackling a bit...

LOL It's been maybe 3 years. Maybe I should drop in and see how it's holding up!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

hmmm, guess I've never been a fan of msds or spec sheets....maybe I should familiarize myself with them a bit more so I can look over dry mils


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

slickshift said:


> < cue cricket sounds >
> 
> Crickets (all): chirp.....chirp....chirp....


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Our paint is sprayed on 125 mils in one coat... how 'bout that?


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> Our paint is sprayed on 125 mils in one coat... how 'bout that?


Sounds like I should study the Wolverine site more!


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Eric has wall paint? He never mentioned that!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link for a a high build flat. Scroll down the page to the second paint.

Or as Timhag says......TRY THIS!

http://www.duron.com/products/interior_coatings/productdetails.asp?cat=1&subcat=&lineid=345


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Duron, interesting...

Thanks for the link

I wonder if there is a paint with sheen that is higher build...afterall we all know there are guys out there 'priming' walls with flat paint


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't get too excited... the wall paint we have is 100% solids for industrial use... and... for the insides of chemical storage tanks... or swimming pools... or car wash tunnels... etc...


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I was going to mention epoxies, but most aren't designed for residential application. On the other hand, If your doing interior trim work, Kelly-Moore's single component Acrylic Durapoxy, can be applied to a DFT of 2 mils in one coat. Is KM offered on the East Coast?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Rich: I did not notice you wanted a finish paint. Here is a link to a high end semi-gloos that I am currently spraying on new built in cabinets. Have used it on doors and trim.
They claim it goes on wet at 5-6 mils and dries to 2-3 mils. I just know that I like the finish, it is a super white, and it covers well. (It is not cheap)

http://www.muralo.com/products/tds/ultrasgtds.pdf


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

What is _your_ definition of expensive?
I thought Muralo was a more mid-grade paint? Although, I have used some exterior stuff that blew me away as far as coverage goes!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

50 dollars a gallon retail. Although I am sure you get a better price from your local dealer, I do.
I did just do a "Star Trek" themed home with Modern Masters metallic paints at $92 per gallon. (Now THAT is expensive)


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

never heard about that modern masters acrylic paint...where do u get it and do u reccamend it for anything ....are u a fan in general of it?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Z paint said:


> never heard about that modern masters acrylic paint...where do u get it and do u reccamend it for anything ....are u a fan in general of it?


I used the Metalics to get a brushed nickel/stainless steel look on the trim. The door frames were octagons with pocket doors that slid into the wall. The owner also did accent walls, one in Antique Copper and two in Sapphire. 
It worked pretty good and the Sapphire was beautiful. Just wonder if the copper will turn green after some time? (not kidding)

As the wise and all knowledgable master of links (Yes...timhag!) would say....
TRY THIS...

http://www.modernmastersinc.com/products.aspx?pl=MPC

:thumbup:


----------

